# Turtle Hospital



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone been to the turtle hospital in Marathon, Florida?


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 18, 2015)

No, but I've been to the Gumbo Limbo Turtle Sanctuary in (or near?) Ft. Lauderdale. They have a treatment center there for injured and sick sea turtles. They seem to do a great job and release any that are rehabilitated sufficiently to stand a reasonable chance.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2015)

I can not remember which one member Kerryann just visited.

Are you planning a visit?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I can not remember which one member Kerryann just visited.
> 
> Are you planning a visit?


 Yes I plan on going in September. I've been wanting to go for quite a while now. I was curious what others had to say about it. I know a reservation is a must.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 18, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> No, but I've been to the Gumbo Limbo Turtle Sanctuary in (or near?) Ft. Lauderdale. They have a treatment center there for injured and sick sea turtles. They seem to do a great job and release any that are rehabilitated sufficiently to stand a reasonable chance.


Awesome!!! I know that this is basically the same thing. I love sea turtles and to see them up close is amazing!!! When I went snorkeling in Hawaii and saw the most beautiful sea creatures ever...I almost started to cry lol...it was such an amazing experience. Also swimming in the ocean and to just see a sea turtle swimming is total tranquility!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes. The whole area is cool. There are rescues and exhibits and sanctuaries and parks everywhere you look.
My wife and I go all the way down to Key West at least once a year and rarely ever see the same things twice.
Food and gas is very expensive once you cross the bridge. Bring bottled water.
The Canadians and Northerers are starting to go home now, so travel will be better/easier in the area....No offense to my YANKEE friends.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 18, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. The whole area is cool. There are rescues and exhibits and sanctuaries and parks everywhere you look.
> My wife and I go all the way down to Key West at least once a year and rarely ever see the same things twice.
> Food and gas is very expensive once you cross the bridge. Bring bottled water.
> The Canadians and Northerers are starting to go home now, so travel will be better/easier in the area....No offense to my YANKEE friends.


My husband and I plan on going to the keys in September. I heard it's crowded, but a great place to visit!! But I can't wait to visit the turtle hospital!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been  it's a very cool place.
They do amazing work. They have a tour of the hospital and the rehab facility at least 3 or 4 times a day. 
I make monthly contributions to them. 
We plan on going back down there this summer


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 20, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> I've been  it's a very cool place.
> They do amazing work. They have a tour of the hospital and the rehab facility at least 3 or 4 times a day.
> I make monthly contributions to them.
> We plan on going back down there this summer


Awesome!!!! Thanks...I'm really looking forward to going!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 20, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awesome!!!! Thanks...I'm really looking forward to going!!


I think you will really enjoy it  please post pictures. I looked for my pictures I took, but I couldn't find them


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 20, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> I think you will really enjoy it  please post pictures. I looked for my pictures I took, but I couldn't find them


I would love to see some pics!!!! When I go, I will share my pics. If you come across your pics please post them too


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, please post pictures!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2015)

The colder months are much busier in Florida in general.
Spring or Summer would be more local people. Less crowded.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 26, 2015)

GUESS WHO'S GOING TO THE TURTLE HOSPITAL SOON??? YUP....I AM!!!! I think I'm more excited to go there than the actual vacation in the keys itself!!!! I'm so excited because I've been wanting to go for some time now...and it's finally happening! Ok...now I need sitters for my torts!


----------



## Moozillion (May 26, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> GUESS WHO'S GOING TO THE TURTLE HOSPITAL SOON??? YUP....I AM!!!! I think I'm more excited to go there than the actual vacation in the keys itself!!!! I'm so excited because I've been wanting to go for some time now...and it's finally happening! Ok...now I need sitters for my torts!


WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 27, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> GUESS WHO'S GOING TO THE TURTLE HOSPITAL SOON??? YUP....I AM!!!! I think I'm more excited to go there than the actual vacation in the keys itself!!!! I'm so excited because I've been wanting to go for some time now...and it's finally happening! Ok...now I need sitters for my torts!


I'm excited for you. Look in some scrub areas and you might just see a Gopher tort, too.


----------



## Jacqui (May 28, 2015)

So when is this wondrous thing happening?


----------



## AZtortMom (May 28, 2015)

Have fun!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So when is this wondrous thing happening?


The week of july 19th. I have to call and make reservations yet. I seriously can't wait though .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 28, 2015)

Should be a tremendous experience.
Please post about 10,000 pictures.
Enjoy.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 29, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be a tremendous experience.
> Please post about 10,000 pictures.
> Enjoy.


Thank you & I will


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

We usually stay at the EDGEWATER MOTEL in Long Key. They have really cool cabins and efficiency apartments with a stove and such. (You can fish right there and cook what you catch!)
It is cheaper than the big name motels and very cozy.
You could probably find it on the internet. It's worth looking into IMO.
If you've never been here before, Long Key is right on top of Islamorada.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 29, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We usually stay at the EDGEWATER MOTEL in Long Key. They have really cool cabins and efficiency apartments with a stove and such. (You can fish right there and cook what you catch!)
> It is cheaper than the big name motels and very cozy.
> You could probably find it on the internet. It's worth looking into IMO.
> If you've never been here before, Long Key is right on top of Islamorada.


Thanks Zero. We already booked a condo this past Monday with some friends. We are staying at the last island on the bottom.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Zero. We already booked a condo this past Monday with some friends. We are staying at the last island on the bottom.


You mean Key West? There are many keys... and a seven mile long bridge. Lots to see and do!
You all will have a good time!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 29, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Zero. We already booked a condo this past Monday with some friends. We are staying at the last island on the bottom.


Key west I meant


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Key west I meant


Key West and that hospital are about an hour apart.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 29, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Key West and that hospital are about an hour apart.


Ok that's good to know. Looking forward to exploring and sight seeing.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sooooo....I'm in the keys and on Wed we are heading to the turtle hospital!!! I can't wait to go and share pictures with everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 20, 2015)

Enjoy the Keys .
I've been looking forward to this hospital visit and it's not often I say that.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 22, 2015)

The turtle hospital was fantastic!! The best part was I saw a turtle released back into the ocean unexpected while I was at the beach. It was beautiful!!


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice I'll have to add this to my list of places to visit.

I do a little scuba diving and there are not enough words to express the feeling I get when doing a drift dive with sea turtles. Such graceful creatures!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 140320
> View attachment 140321
> View attachment 140322
> View attachment 140323
> ...


Looks absolutely fantastic.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 5, 2015)

Super!
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2015)

Happy to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy to hear you enjoyed it.


Thank you  I love sea turtles!! It was fascinating to see them up close.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 6, 2015)

What else did you get to see?

Did you do the sun set thing down at Key West?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What else did you get to see?
> 
> Did you do the sun set thing down at Key West?


Yeah we did the sunset celebration and we went on the glass bottom boat too. Walked around Duval street, went out to eat, swimming, and relaxed. My main goal was to swim, relax, and the turtle hospital. I was very disappointed in the beaches there...I never knew key west wasn't known for their beaches!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 6, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah we did the sunset celebration and we went on the glass bottom boat too. Walked around Duval street, went out to eat, swimming, and relaxed. My main goal was to swim, relax, and the turtle hospital. I was very disappointed in the beaches there...I never knew key west wasn't known for their beaches!!


The real estate is far too valuable to waste the sand. some of the upscale Hotels have their own private beaches nearby.
At least you should have gotten the very last of our good weather.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The real estate is far too valuable to waste the sand. some of the upscale Hotels have their own private beaches nearby.
> At least you should have gotten the very last of our good weather.


The weather was beautiful!! I love how you can feel the sun to your core in FL! In Michigan, it's just been cooler summers and the sun feels so weak. It was nice to get to go to FL. We usually go to Panama City Beach. We are thinking about going to Clearwater. Never been there yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 6, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> The weather was beautiful!! I love how you can feel the sun to your core in FL! In Michigan, it's just been cooler summers and the sun feels so weak. It was nice to get to go to FL. We usually go to Panama City Beach. We are thinking about going to Clearwater. Never been there yet.


Clearwater is nice. The best beaches IMO are on the West Coast. Far fewer tourists, too.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clearwater is nice. The best beaches IMO are on the West Coast. Far fewer tourists, too.


Haha those damn tourist!! That's the other thing why I wasn't a big fan of the keys....too many people!! But I kind of new that going in. But it was all about the turtle hospital!! Well worth it!


----------

